# really depressed



## trishaganguly

hi
i am a divorcee mother with a 9 years old daughter, met a single two years ago and we decided to tie knot in 8 months of our relationship, his parents didnt agree to the marriage but finally they did, he was very supportive in the initial 1 and a half years of our marriage but now he has become aggressive and sometimes hits me when really mad, his pareents were never with me, he blames me for my previous failure and says that i cheated him, really i told him first day when we went out for date about my divorce and kid, yet he married me coz of my behavior and beauty, 

he was really supportive and would fight with his parents for me but now he is completely against me and now he only listens to his parents.... they are really bad and i dont even feel like talking to them..., they also hit me whenever get chance in fornt of him, i dont have any respect and they feel they obliged me, i am really upset and given up..... i feel awful about my partner's behavior, cant even tell my parents about it, they'll be shattered, they are abusive, all three.... he doesnt leaves any chance to humiliate me.... dont know what to do... he doesnt even talk to me and solve this, he gets aggressive.... i was his priority before and now its all his parents.....i hate them and i am very bad at diplomacy, if i dont like anyone it will show on my face...... but he does every tging for him... i want my hubby to support me and make his parents realize that they are doing wrong....


----------



## harpongs

Take boxing lessons.


----------



## BlindSide

Just leave. There is not reason someone should be smacked around like that. Especially in front of your daughter. What she sees is what you're teaching her to accept when she's older. You really want to see your daughter smacked around and treated like garbage? No normal person deserves that treatment.


----------



## Bobby5000

You do need to talk to your parents and evaluate what to do. 

You should also evaluate self-defense techniques. 
Admitting a second mistake may be a whole lot better than dealing with 20 years of stress. 

As to his parents, you ultimately do have to treat them with respect, and they should not be the focus of this argement. 
You don't have to love or even like them, you do have to be cordial. 






trishaganguly said:


> hi
> i am a divorcee mother with a 9 years old daughter, met a single two years ago and we decided to tie knot in 8 months of our relationship, his parents didnt agree to the marriage but finally they did, he was very supportive in the initial 1 and a half years of our marriage but now he has become aggressive and sometimes hits me when really mad, his pareents were never with me, he blames me for my previous failure and says that i cheated him, really i told him first day when we went out for date about my divorce and kid, yet he married me coz of my behavior and beauty,
> 
> he was really supportive and would fight with his parents for me but now he is completely against me and now he only listens to his parents.... they are really bad and i dont even feel like talking to them..., they also hit me whenever get chance in fornt of him, i dont have any respect and they feel they obliged me, i am really upset and given up..... i feel awful about my partner's behavior, cant even tell my parents about it, they'll be shattered, they are abusive, all three.... he doesnt leaves any chance to humiliate me.... dont know what to do... he doesnt even talk to me and solve this, he gets aggressive.... i was his priority before and now its all his parents.....i hate them and i am very bad at diplomacy, if i dont like anyone it will show on my face...... but he does every tging for him... i want my hubby to support me and make his parents realize that they are doing wrong....


----------



## moxy

You should NOT tolerate physical abuse at all. Slowly and secretly pack the essentials for you and your child and when no one is home or no one is aware, GET OUT OF THERE. Don't give them a warning and don't let them know your plan. People should NOT be hitting you. You need to plan an escape and leave. Physical battering is not acceptable at all. Do you have friends or family that you can go to?


----------



## moxy

Please talk to your parents and see if they can help you find a way out of this. No one should be hitting you. Maybe your parents will be sad that things have come to this, but how much sadder will they be if they discover all the things you've endured and didn't even get help about. No one should be hitting you, not your husband, not his parents. You sound really sad and unhappy. Please talk to your parents and see if you can get out of that situation.


----------

